# HDMI (PC) zu Component (Beamer) Problem



## Dr-J0nes (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

 

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen ein "HDMI to Component"-Kabel bei Amazon.de erworben (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003JGM8WU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00).

Heute ist das Paket angekommen und ich habe das Kabel direkt einmal angeschlossen... doch leider ohne Erfolg.

Mein Ziel war es meinen PC mit meinem Beamer zu verbinden. Der Beamer (Epson EMP DM1) hat allerdings nur einen Component Eingang (Y Cb/Pb Cr/Pr) um meinen PC mit HD qualität zu verbinden.

Oftmals braucht man anscheinend eine weitere Converter-Box (digital zu analog) um einen PC via Component-Schnittstelle mit einem Anzeigegerät zu verbinden,

doch da an meinem Beamer nicht nur "Y Cb Pb" (analog), sondern ebenfalls "Y Pb Pr" (digital) dransteht dachte ich, dass ich diese Converter-Box nicht benötige.

Wie oben bereits beschrieben funktioniert es nicht das Signal zu übertragen, sprich der Beamer wird von meiner Grafikkarte (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760) nicht als weiterer Bildschirm erkannt und beim Beamer sieht man keinerlei Bild.

Nun frage ich mich was ich falsch gemacht habe. Ich habe ebenfalls probiert, über die NVIDIA Systemsteuerung eine "Fernseher-Erkennung" zu "erzwingen", doch wenn ich diese Erzwingung mit "OK bestätige passiert garnichts.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte!! 
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2015)

Eine kurze Frage um dies schon mal ausschließen zu können:

Wenn du unter "Bildschirmauflösung" auf Erkennen gehst, taucht dann noch als Gerät eine Schnittstellenbezeichnung auf? Also etwas, was nicht dem Gerätenamen entspricht?

Manchmal kann es sein, dass zwar erkannt wird, dass etwas angeschlossen ist, aber nicht was das ist, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## Dr-J0nes (14. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich auf erkennen klicke kommt ein weiteres Kästchen rechts neben dem 1. Bildschirm mit dem Text: "Andere Anzeige nicht erkannt".

Doch dieses Kästchen kommt auch, wenn das oben genannte Kabel nicht angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Dr-J0nes (20. Mai 2015)

Habe mir nun mittlerweile einen Adapter von HDMI zu VGA geholt. Dieser funktioniert auch wunderbar, von daher werde ich das Component Kabel wohl wieder zurück schicken


----------

